# sensor error



## bev (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi fellow pumpers!

Has anyone had 'sensor error' on their pump for those that use sensors?Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 14, 2009)

Hiya

How's it going now?

Did any of the suggestions work ok?


----------



## bev (Nov 14, 2009)

16.66

Yes thanks Adrienne! All thanks to you i might add.

We took the transmitter off and charged it up - then put it back on and the ISIG came up as 16.6 - so started as 'new sensor' and hey presto!

Thanks a million Adrienne, we only have 2 left as we were given 10 - so i was feeling a bit cheated if we had to waste one. I spoke to J on the list and she said she gets 12 days from sensors!Bev


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2009)

hi gals just wanted to say nice to see a new thread title is this staying ??


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 14, 2009)

bev said:


> 16.66
> 
> Yes thanks Adrienne! All thanks to you i might add.
> 
> ...



Hi Bev

I'm so pleased that worked.  You just never know.   I have tried for a good 24 hours or more to get a sensor sorted out and sometimes you just have to give up and if you are not fully funded, its a right bummer.  I hope it is still working though and you have not got any more error messages.  Sometimes that does happen so keep an eye out.

Take care


----------

